# DO you need a heavy duty alternator on 1989 jeep?



## Luke (Dec 4, 2005)

Do you have to put a heavy duty alternator to plow or is the factory one ok on a 1989 YJ 6cyl.?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i think that might me a 70 amp you can try to put 1 deep cycle battery from optima


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> i think that might me a 70 amp you can try to put 1 deep cycle battery from optima


75 amp if it is stock in a straight Wrangler (not the islander or something) with a 4 liter inline 6.


----------

